# QB Data fail



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Over the past week I updated my computer operating system (Windows and OS X ). Entered hours and ran payroll yesterday (except printing the checks). Paid my weekly Fed payroll taxes. Worked on and sent out a few estimates including one for a new builder. Sent out invoices. Open up quickbooks and none of the work done over the past 2 days at least is saved. It is all gone.

Near as I can figure, something went wrong in Dropbox since the updates. I save my file in dropbox so it is on my hard drive and backed up to the cloud incase of a problem. 

Well, so much for that solution. Poof. Work is gone. The hardest part is going to be recreating the paychecks since I already paid the fed taxes on this batch and I put my whole check into withholding taxes to catch up on state and federal. Now I need to try to figure out exactly how I split it up again.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think I found a conflicting copy of the correct file. Now I just need to make sure that a more current, but incomplete file does not overwrite that one. Hopefully this will work.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sometimes Intuit REALLY p's me off,

No, let me rephrase that, sometimes Intuit DOESN'T p me off

They have the whole banking world by the short and curlies. Can't tell you how many hours I've spent on the phone with my bank trying to solve a communication issue between my Intuit software and the bank. And too often it's because of a "fix" and Intuit forgot to inform the bank.

I sincerely hope you can get it fixed without wasting three hours


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think I am good now. It was iffy for awhile there, especially combined with slow wifi at that moment to get everything synced up right again. I can't blame this one on Intuit.

But, every other QB issue has been on their end. Most frustration customer service ever. Level 1 tech is a joke. And they do not keep the numbers the same for the next levels up so you cannot just call up the ladder and save 2 hours of time.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I think I am good now. It was iffy for awhile there, especially combined with slow wifi at that moment to get everything synced up right again. I can't blame this one on Intuit.
> 
> But, every other QB issue has been on their end. Most frustration customer service ever. Level 1 tech is a joke. And they do not keep the numbers the same for the next levels up so you cannot just call up the ladder and save 2 hours of time.


Intuit has customer service ?????

Really ?

Congrats on finding the problem. I know the panic you must have felt.


----------

